# laptop PCI bridge problem



## bunkerbsd (Mar 16, 2012)

I have an old laptop that used to run FreeBSD, and I would rather like to to do so again.  I gave it up when it got stuck on FreeBSD 7.0, as later releases would not boot.  It's been on a shelf for a while ...

Install disks for FreeBSD 7.1 and 7.2, 8.something, and now 9.0 fail to boot.  The final messages are:

```
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pcib1: failed to allocate initial prefetch window: 0xe0000000-0xefffffff
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
```

At this point, the machine hangs forever.  If there's a possibility that there is an easy way to work around this, I'd appreciate the help.

Thanks.

Terry


----------



## phoenix (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds like an ACPI issue.  Are there any BIOS updates available for the laptop?

If you do a verbose boot, are there any other messages?  How about if you do a Safe Mode boot?


----------



## bunkerbsd (Mar 16, 2012)

*verbose mode messages*

Thanks for the reply.  Here's what a verbose mode boot has to say:


```
pcib1: failed to allocate initial prefetch window: 0xe0000000-0xefffffff
pcib1:   domain            0
pcib1:   secondary bus     1
pcib1:   subordinate bus   1
pcib1:   I/O decode        0x9000-0x9fff
pcib1:   memory decode     0xd0100000-0xd01fffff
pcib1:   no prefetched decode
ACPI: Found matching pin for 1.5.INTA at func 0: 10
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pci1: domain=0, physical bus=1
found-> vendor=0x1002. dev=-0x4336, revid=0x00
        domain=0, bus=1, slot=5, func=0
        class=03-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0287, statreg=0x02b0, cachelnsz=16 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x42 (1980 ns), mingnt=0x08 (2000 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a. irq=10
        powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current 10
        man[10]: type Prefetchable Memory, range 32, base 0xe0000000, size 28, enabled
pcib1: failed to allocate initial prefetch window (0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0x10000000)
pcib1: attempting to grow memory window for (0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0x10000000)
        back candidate range: 0xe0000000-0xefffffff
```

I failed to mention initially that the system does not hang immediately at this point; rather, it bangs on the DVD without much enthusiasm for about 15 seconds before sticking its finger in its ear for good.

Somewhat to my astonishment, a "safe mode" boot actually succeeded, bringing me to the FreeBSD Installer.

Thanks for any further hints.

Terry


----------

